# Aggressive and hissing cockatiel



## dmallia (May 20, 2013)

Last week I managed to catch a cockatiel that was on my house's roof drinking water from the pond. Now it is in the cage I bought for him, but every time I go to pull out the food and water container, he is hissing and sometimes he attacks me. What do you suggest to do to tame it a bit and maybe teach him something? Do you think that if I buy him some toys would help? (I will be buying toys hopefully this week)

Picture of the cage


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Is it a wild cockatiel? It could be someone's lost pet, did you check and see if any were missing in your area? :S

On another note, how cute!! If you can't locate any owners then getting toys would help. It takes a while for new birds to adjust to people, just spend time with him.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

At this point it doesn't make much difference if it was tame and escaped, escaped from an aviary (not tame) or was wild.

It is going to take time for it to realise that you don't want to hurt it. 
That you bring treats when you come. (And do ALWAYS bring a small treat)

Time spent near quietly sitting, reading, listening to music, etc. Ideally put the cage where you can sit comfortably and spend minimum of half an hour twice a day just there, 1-2 feet away. Not threatening, not upset, learn to keep your emotions calm, cool and collected. They pick up on those quickly.

Keep reading here 

Enjoy the adventure you have set off on.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

please make sure you advertise in vet clinics, local milk-bars, and online classifieds. someone may be missing their precious pet


----------



## dmallia (May 20, 2013)

well I already asked to the animal welfare here in malta to check for any missing cockatiel reports but they told me that they have no reports that a bird like this is missing. I will recheck next week, since they told me to phone them and check again. If there will be no reports I will buy him toys and will begin to teach him something. Thanks for the replies


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

The little tiel is just scared. Be patient and take things slow and she'll come around. She probably would like toys too. Here are some helpful threads on taming:


Food Bribery - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661

Taming lperry82 version - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Agreed. That is a hen by the way. Already said, advertise a little, see if anyone owns her. If not, cool find, she's a beauty


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> That is a hen by the way.


it could be a girl, or just a juvenile normal grey. we don't know the age but judging by the crest, i would say s\he's not that old.


----------



## dmallia (May 20, 2013)

so after advertising in petshops and pigeons bird clubs, I didn't receive any phone calls to claim this cockatiel, so this means I will be keeping this bird. Tomorrow I will buy him some toys. I am considering in buying some more perches and platforms. Should I buy plastic or wooden platforms or it doesn't make a difference? Thanks.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Plastic perches are not good for their feet. Go with wooden or natural perches (they look like branches) Also, do not get sandpaper perches. As for toys, cockatiels usually like bells and they like to chew and shred toys, so toys with rope strings or made for chewing are good for them


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

natural branches are the best perch! you can buy natural branch perches, or you could find some ones just outside. make sure they're from safe trees though  here's a few safe ones: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=39101. and another list here: http://www.cockatielcottage.net/houseplants.html.


----------



## dmallia (May 20, 2013)

finally after a whole week trying to hold food on my hand palm, it came to eat the millets today. I will keep doing this every day. The next step will be for the bird to step up on my finger and take him outside of the cage. Do you think it's better to clip the wings or buy a harness?


----------



## AmberMuffinz (Mar 11, 2013)

I would not clip her wings. That will take away her confidence and you don't want to do that when she's already trying to settle in this new environment. Who knows how long she was out on her own, which was also traumatic. I would work on harness training but know that not all birds are going to go for that, so a carrier cage is best as a fall back plan.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Tiels aren't as good with harness training as some of the bigger birds. I have found that if the tiel wasn't raised with the harness, they tend to have issues accepting it. And putting the harness on her means touching her wings, which most tiels really don't like or tolerate. Can she fly well? If so, a light clip (only the first two or three flight feathers) might be best until she's more tame and used to you. This will make it she can still glide, but she wont be able to get much lift.


----------



## dmallia (May 20, 2013)

so right know if i have food on my hand my cockatiel finds a way to come and eat the millets from my hand. if i have an empty hand he is like of aggresive. what should i do so that he get used to my hand with no food and maybe step on my finger?


----------

